# A3 8L sunroof behavior?



## conradha (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and is looking for an answer for me 2001 A3 8L.

the question is, does the glass portion of sunroof automatically flips (tilts) when I open the interior portion of the sunroof(the portion with fabric) from inside the car?

I have my interior roof refurbished and somehow not sure if the roof will automatically tilt / shut when I open / close the interior fabric part of the sunroof.

Hope I made myself clear. I don't know how to describe that at all.. hahah

Thanks for the information in advance.


----------

